# Is Jimmy carter Back in the WH... is it 1979 again???



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So lets look at some of the events happening now...

1. Middle east under attack (Israel vs Hamas terrorists)
2. Iran becoming more "empowered"
3. Rising inflation
4. Gas shortages happening
5. Rising food prices

Discuss.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will get the ball rolling on the discussion... also hope some others will chime in...

1. Middle east conflicts will always happen. So to explicitly blame this on Biden isn't 100% accurate. But Trump was making progress on some peace deals before he left office.

2. Iran.... yep this is all on Biden because of the stuff he has done while in office. He lifted things Trump put in place. They are moving forward more "publicly" with nukes. He is trying to give them money back... etc. IRAN IS HIS DOING.

3. Inflation.... it is Both (IMHO) his and Trumps doing with the whole job market and giving money to people for COVID. People are making more money sitting at home doing nothing than getting back to work. So yes it has something to do with COVID... but they keep giving money out like they are printing it off a home office. Both of them and COVID comes into play. But right now it is on him for "not saying to open up". I like how some states are turning down some of the money and benefits. We will just have to wait and see on this one if those states unemployment numbers DROP or stay the same.

4. Gas prices.... ALL ON HIM. He cancelled the pipeline (granted it isn't pumping yet or was mainly NG)... but that pushed us to more energy dependency. He shut down drilling in areas... ALL ON HIM... again pushing us to use reserves and more dependency.... He isn't trying to help with this HACKING....why isn't the FEDS or FBI helping with this??? He is pushing the "green new deal" stuff... etc. THIS IS ALL ON THIS ADMINISTRATION AND HAS ONLY BEEN 100 DAYS or so. :bop: :bop: :bop:

5. Food costs.... exact same thing as 3 and 4...Both administrations... green new deal....rising costs with distribution (fuel issues, closing of processing plants), THE FEDERAL GOVERMENT LYING ABOUT HOW MUCH GRAIN THEY ACTUALLY HAD ON HAND FOR YEARS. Plus some of the world issues with bad production in South America and China.... but again.. why should we have to rely on them?

Others chime in on these.... or add new things if you wish.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The only way fighting will stop in and around Israel is if it become a nuclear waste land that NO ONE can occupy.

If Biden thinks he can force us into green technology by cutting fossil fuels he is an idiot. All he will accomplish is hamstringing this country. At the moment we don't have the resources or even close to the infrastructure or money to accomplish what he wants done by 2030. 2050 is far more realistic and even then if we work hard at it. While they younger generations are embracing it the older generations are not and will hold on to their gas guzzling vehicles till the end and will let their politicians know how they feel about high priced fuel at the polls. Keep in mind things have gotten progressively easier for each generation since WWII. 1/2 the population has no idea what a true recession or depression is or will even be able to deal with one comes..

People (particularly low paid) are now whining because covid unemployment payments are being cut and they cant find a job that meets their "standards" for pay (which is now the amount they got used to under covid). Sorry The gravy train has passed... find a job and get back to work.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> People (particularly low paid) are now whining because covid unemployment payments are being cut and they cant find a job that meets their "standards" for pay (which is now the amount they got used to under covid). Sorry The gravy train has passed... find a job and get back to work.


Yep... make it so the goverment does everything for you. Didn't Plainsman talk about this for years the movement towards SOCIALISM. :thumb: But many stated he was a "fear monger".

And Dakota... agree with you 100% on everything you said.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Where is Canuk and Ken when I want to rub their noses in it? Your right Chuck ever since I started on this site I have warned against socialism, and I tied it to Saul Alinskys book rules for Radicals where he states the economy in the U S will need to be destroyed before socialism will be accepted. These people are not stupid, they are power crazed and evil. The green new deal, the pipeline closed all these things that appear stupid are tools to destroy the economy. Destroy the economy, control the media, and indoctrinate the youth. The communist method of operation. Old declassified Russian files also stated they woukd divide America with a race war. They are following the blueprint step by step even with ANTIFA and the Marxist BLM.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

Canuk has his own issues with what is going on in Canada now. Especially depending on where. They are going thru the stuff we have been....ie: crazy lock down stuff, over reaching elected officials, etc. Plus some jobs/business stuff as well.

Like I mentioned all the stuff we talked about during the COVID lock downs and what not. Now they are going thru the unrest and BS like we did.

So hopefully he and his family are safe, healthy and doing good. :thumb:

Same goes for Ken and any of the others on here that dont speak up as much. :thumb:

But agree with you 100% on what you are saying. Hopefully our country see's what is going on and wakes up.

The big issue is the media. Look how they are treating Biden and his press staff. Only a few "reporters" speak up. Then when she gets pressed.... she snaps at them and just does a run around without giving any answers. I know people hated McEnany, but she always was prepared and gave a direct answer. Even if you didn't like the answer.... she gave you one. She didn't "circle back", or just talk in circles. She was direct and to the point.

Also i read, DONT KNOW IF TRUE, that the WH and press departments wants questions in advance and also wants to go over what "quotes" you will use to publish from the presser. So again... who wants to control the media??? What other political party in Europe controlled the media back in the 30s/40's????? It sounds like that beloved Happy Days Character... POTZI.... oke: oke: But yeah.... anyone who supported Trump or is a Republican are called them.... uke: uke:

I wont even get into the "critical" race crap. I am also happy to see many states already talking about this and even some schools are talking how it isn't a good thing. Yet some of our elected politicians keep bringing it up and thinking it is good. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Also some other things i didn't bring up here..... "follow the science".... yep... science says to do almost the opposite of everything that happened. Now I will touch off on that COVID was way too new and everyone over corrected. But the people still screaming "follow the science" um... the science said were we wrong and need to change our approach. Looking at Dr. Flip Flop Fauci. oke:

Then I have been going off on this whole "anti-vax" crap that the media is saying is all TRUMP SUPPORTERS... WRONG... I know people who are dem's not getting the vaccine yet because they believe it is "too new" and "unproven". They also have stated why get the vaccine when Dr. Fauci says we still have to isolate and cant go out and do things. Now one thing that is good is that many states are saying... If we get to 70% or so vaccinated we will lift all mandates. Which is good to show people an end goal.... while Dr. Fauci still hasn't.

Then do I even need to bring up the border.... uke: uke:

Oh yeah.... do I need to bring up Biden's whole.... Transparency and bring the country together... sure looks that way when he doesn't answer questions, Harris is silent on many things, press secretary doesn't answer questions, the admin pushing things thru without any support from the republicans.... etc.

Yep all this great stuff with in 100 days..... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Sorry had to vent a little.... because last night I had to listen to some people who were so anti trump and anti republican ***** and moan about things.... All I did was say... who did you vote for and are you regretting it now? Then I just shut up as I saw them kind of slump into their drinks. Then my final Jab was... at least the current president is kind on social media. oke:


----------

